# Caribe Picking Off Pellets.



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

This guy loves eating pellets, getting big and coloring up, hope you guys enjoy the video.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the vid


----------



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

Ægir said:


> Thanks for the vid


You're welcome.


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

you have a great looking cariba and excellent video as well...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

codo said:


> you have a great looking cariba and excellent video as well...thanks for sharing!


Thank you, glad you liked it.


----------

